# Hiro in the forrest of "Twickel" Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we were in the woods with Hiro.
Here are some pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/HiroInWaldTwickel120408


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

great photo's...I loveit when you post Hiro pictures! Check the third picture....that sure looks like a tick on his eyebrow!! Yikes, I hope not!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow...those are great! I love the running shots! Hiro is beautiful and you're a great photographer!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonderful photos as usual. Hiro is one gorgeous boy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ans, you take the most gorgeous pictures. I'm always excited when I see you've posted new pictures. I keep trying to get action shots like you get - not yet - but at least I have a high goal to shoot for.

And Judy, man you've got good eyes! You're right - that does look like a tick.

BTW Ans - I spent a term at Erasmus University in Rotterdam back in the 80's - I loved the Netherlands - both the scenery and the people. We jumped on a train every Friday after classes and went to a new location in Europe, arriving back on a Monday morning train, just in time to run to class.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your photos are fantastic -- as always. Hiro is still my little love. What a magnificant boy he is. I always enjoy seeing him in flight or otherwise.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What awesome pictures!!!! Love that face, on both subjects in the pictures! <grin>


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! Ever since I saw your Hero, I am in love with him. He is stunning!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

These are wonderful pictures! Your Hilo is such a beauty!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

It is not a tick, but an ant.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew! I'm glad it's not a tick!! I HATE ticks and have a bit of a fear of them!

I'd love to come for a visit with my dogs so you could photograph them!!! I guess going to the Netherlands for pet pictures would be a bit extreme, though!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiro is beautiful. He has such an expressive face. Love his coat.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing photos of your gorgeous Hiro, Ans. Thank you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Fabulous photos! :clap2:
Hiro is just beautiful! I love the photo with your husband as well in the tall grasses. I see water off behind him. Is that a marshy area?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I kept going back and forth trying to pick my favorite. Couldn't - they are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is STUNNING! and so are the photos! 

K.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Judy

You are welcome in the Netherlands.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, would I love to take you up on that, Ans! Maybe someday......


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You take amazing photos of a very handsome dog!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Excellent photos again! Hiro just looks like he loves life no matter what you are doing 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Great photos, again! Hiro is just about a cute as they come!


----------

